# a.s. steel in dec: dams or mouth?



## Doodle (Oct 9, 2002)

Will be heading up after Christmas to bust some grouse one more time. But, depending on the weather, mostly if it is above freezing, I'd be tempted to spend a few hours on the river.

Been to the dam and highbanks. Haven't tried the mouth in Oscoda. But, since the salmon egg free-for-all is pretty much done, what are the steel doing this time of year? Do they move around alot? I'm guessing the midsections and mouth are a better bet, since the dam isn't stacked w/ spawn anymore. 

BTW, I'll be fishing from the banks and a little wading, depending on temps.


----------



## IT pimp 2002 (Apr 2, 2002)

Find the holes as most of the fish are in the river system already.


----------



## Doodle (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey IT,

What kinda numbers do you guess hang thru till spring? I've fished the spring run a couple times. Are we talking like 1/10th the number compared to March?

There's a couple holes I know that I could hit from the banks. Too deep to wade tho.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I would keep an eye on the flow charts.

Higher flows would lead me to the Lower sections for fresh fish. Ice may be factor by then and may force you to fish higher.

There's always a few fish in the deeper holes near the dam, but those will tend to be somewhat lethargic and a difficult target unless you know it well.

I'm sure some browns are still spawning and the eggs become a prime target for steelhead. Stop at Wellman's and sniff around a bit. Either Ross or one of his boys will steer you in the right direction.

There are a few holes I would try, but I would hate to post on them. If you're interested, shoot me a PM


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I agree with Ralf, try the deeper holes downstream, although Like Ralf I won't them on here. As for the numbers of steel in the river, you can pretty much figure that 40% of the run will be in the river by the 1st of January, with the other 60% coming in the next 3-4 months. Those are numbers I looked up several years ago in a study done by the DNR. Good Luck, the AuSable is a fantastic river at times.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

In this era of low water,in the past 2 winters the fish have stayed in the lower streches.I'd look for deeper water,with wood cover,last year at this time of year(late Dec.)I had a field day on the river 2 weekends in a row.I'd also stay away from areas that recieve alot of pressure,I'd hit the holes less traveled


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by toto _
> *As for the numbers of steel in the river, you can pretty much figure that 40% of the run will be in the river by the 1st of January, with the other 60% coming in the next 3-4 months. *


Although this may have been true in years past, the lower, clearer water discourages the fish from wintering over in the system. Sure there's a good amount that enter in November, but I bet the majority drop back and spend it in the Lake. Dark fish caught at the mouth reinforce that theory. 
I'm not trying to discourage anyone, but that 40% ratio seems awefully high.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

I agree with shoeman,40% does seem a little high,I still think there many steelhead that winter over in the Au Sable,I too have takan dark fish at the mouth in the middle of winter,also takan many mint silver fish all winter long ,I think they enter and exit the river all winter long.Like many species they go where it is most comfortable to them how many winter over in the river or head back to the lake depends on many factors,is the river temp higher or lower then the lake ?the flow of the river,how about forage is there ample food in the river,there seems to be a forage shortfall in lake huron in the Oscoda area this past year the salmon ran much smaller.I personally think alot has to do with weather,a wetter and warmer fall/winter will put more fish in the river, a dryer and colder fall/winter will keep them out.
back to doodle's qestion yes I think there will steelhead in the river after Christmas and I would fish the mid section down,I plan hitting the river myself on the 27th


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

To honest, there are always fish in the Au Sable all winter long, some years there's more then other's, but the river's a large one, so there are always fish wintering over. Now, at the mouth, fish can go in and out of the river easily, so on a warmer day, they could be up in the flow feeding, on colder days, out just off the pierheads, cruising the mudline. Up in the river, they can move, but they have to fight the current, so they probably won't go far. From what I've seen so far this fall, there are enough fish in the river to fish, almost every fish we've landed this fall, has been chrome, in fact most of the fish we've seen period have been chromer's. The dam was good at the end of October, then slowly cooled down, alot of the fish are up in the coffer, which is illegal to fish. The mouth always has fish, some days it's good some not, a guy I know recently hit a 13lb brown at the mouth, since it's close to the lake, there's usually fish of some sort around. I'm heading up Christmas day, can't wait! I haven't been steelheading in awhile, I just bought a new rod, so I'm very eager !


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

A perpetual drought has plaqued all of our rivers for about 5-7 years. The fishery has been a game of chasing flows. Last season most fronts have been stalled to the South. I mean South of Toledo. Many of Ohio's and Penn's Rivers were above normal and the fishery reflected that. We were way below in all but 1 or 2 rivers that feed from the South.
It's all about flows and like mentioned in numerous posts, if they were to re-establish the flows we were accustomed to in the 80's we would have the same numbers. The fish are there, but Rivers have been influenced by a downturn of precipitation throughout the region.

AS,

Sure, I agree fully, but you would **** if you were aware of the numbers we used to pull out of there. It just doesn't compare.

Now it's a game of skill, where as before it was a game of numbers and a 15 fish day very likely. It was all about the flow. 3 wheels by 10 
Each cycling of water would bring new fish. EVERY DAY..

Just like in the coastal regions, every tide provides fresh fish.

We need rain.

Hey Larry,
Let's fish sometime and compare notes.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Shoeman, I believe you 100% on the "old days", I remember my Dad telling me his first trip steelheading to the Au Sable, Feb. 22nd 92', 6 steelhead, one 18lb lake trout, 2 hrs time. I know it's not what it used to be, in fact it's not what it was 5 years ago, I've heard of the 20 fish days, the fish following bags(that would be awesome!), running out of spawn, and hoping the next fish is a hen, unfortunetly, I was born in 81', so I've never got to see the Au Sable in it's prime, and probably never will. I was just saying there are fish available in the river, throughout the system. I've got alot of respect for guys like you and Larry, your the kind that know every nook and crannie of the river, and your willing to help, there's quite a few local guys on the river(all older) that are great, I learn all kinds of things from them, I love fishing with them, and talking fishing with them, they always have alot of good info, and some great stories, it's the best. And because the river's changed so much, I appreciate every beautiful steelhead I land from this great river. Tight-lines guys, let's hope for lot's of multi hook-up days this winter.


----------



## Doodle (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey, just want to second a_s and put out a thank you for an insightful discussion to Shoe, Larry, toto.

I've only got 5 years on the a.s., mostly on the upper for trout. Will be up there this Fri nite thru Sun. We'll be crawling the swamps for pats, mostly, but sounds like I should get on the water for a few hours. Got some new flies I want to run w/ slinkies.

Everyone, have a fantastic holiday!


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

shoeman,
It would be my pleasure to wet a line with you.this old dog is always game to lern a new trick or two.as far as i'm concerned these are the good ole days on the river JON(a-s),how special is it to have a chance to catch catch steelhead and see a bald eagle flying overhead in all it;s glory,before I've had the chance to finish my first cup of coffee,or make my second cast cause I'm to busy tieing and retieing my son's rig,who just cast his rig into a log jam three strait casts.for him to call his grandfather when where done fishing that day and tell him I caught two steelhead,dad caught a minnow(he forgot to mention the part that dad hooked 5 fish and gave me the his rod before I got one in ,alhough I'll admitt he hooked and landed the biggest fish on his rod.) my father and grandfather used to take me on this same river when I was his age,and never once seen a bald eagle.altough posting on here and other sites can be a double edgged sword,I think the river been getting a bad rap,not that I want to see more pressure,I still think there's plenty fish in the system.I was surprized to see the poll about steelhead rivers in cold water fishing putting the au sable at the top last time I checked,i've herd nothing but crumbling about the au sable in recent years,not what it once was was,my numbers have stayed fairly consitint throuh out the years with the exception of the months of Jan and Feb.

Jon your has bad as me fishing on Christmas Day


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

this thread is probally went way beyond what doodle was looking for,and I rambled on more then I should have (sorry doodle)Ill be up there saturday or sunday maybe both,proballly fishless for posting how great I think ausable is.I will post a report on how I fared.





MERRY CHRISTMAS AND WISHING ALL A FISH FILLED NEW YEAR



Larry


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I'll be up on Sunday Lar, supposed to be 44, with rain, we'll see how that affects them. I don't think you rambled too much, I like to hear the opinions of river masters like you guys, good luck!


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Thanks Jon,
hope you hit em good!I'v got two seperate set of buddies who want fish this weekend one set saturday one set sunday,both with a boat,I'm thinking of dueing both.thanks for the plug rivermaster,I don't consider myself a river master just a old fart who has fished the river for well over 30 years.You have put many more hours on the river then I this year,For that I'm jealous,wishing and hopeing you had very MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A BLESSED NEW YEAR FILLED WITH GREAT FISHING.




LARRY


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Thank's Larry, I hope you guys whack'em as well! There's nothing like a fresh, winter-run Au Sable steelhead ! Have a great New Year, hopefully with lots of hook-ups, fish-on!


----------

